
Ask HN: Browser Extension for Multiple “Contexts”? - tucaz
I usually have a few instances of my browser open (firefox) and try to keep each instance with a related group of tabs. In other words, I&#x27;ll keep all &quot;research&quot; links open in one instance and work-related links in another.<p>Is there any extension that would allow me to:
a) &quot;Name&quot; running instances and separate them into different task bar buttons as opposed to group everything into one?
b) Save such instances as &quot;presets&quot; so I can quickly launch them?
======
swaroop
Have you tried [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

